# Dolphin Hd Browser Randomly Won't Scroll



## JohnnyLawRWB (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm having a very strange problem with this browser. For some reason, no matter what I do, certain pages or sites will lock at the top and I can't scroll down. My current example is in Y! fantasy hockey, when I try to change my lineup, I can scroll in 'drag and drop mode,' but when I enter classic mode the screen locks me at the top of the page. This has happened on other sites as well.


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

This happened to me on 6.2.0, I upgraded to 7.0.0 and my problems went away.


----------



## JohnnyLawRWB (Oct 17, 2011)

Ah, thanks man, didn't realize there was an update. Hopefully that takes care of it, I was running 6.2.0.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

got that too.. i switch to portrait mode when i get that and it scrolls in portrait mode


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

I would recommend Maxthon browser for touchpad, dont take me wrong ...am a big fan of dolphin which i use on my phone...but maxthon works very well with the larger screen...


----------



## oswade (Oct 19, 2011)

Weird.. I had the same problem with opera (only on one page so far though). Zooming out and then back in fixed it each time though.


----------



## kwatch (Sep 20, 2011)

This happens to me occasionally. I just pinch zoom and scrolling works again.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

i still get it on the latest version of dolphin.. actually only have this issue for my router config page


----------

